# Need Help With my new system please



## Hayze (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi all i have built a new system but i keep recieving error messages also occasionally system reboots. i dont know if its a hardware or software issue can anyone help ??

System specs:
OS - Windows Pro SP2 (Build 2600)
CPU - Intel Pentium Dual core, 2.ghz
Ram - 2gb ddr2
GFX - Nvidia pci-e 7900gs 256mb Gddr3
MoBo - Asrock Conroe 1333-D667
power - 400w 
HDD - Maxtor Sata 80gb

Ive done all microsoft updates however some are failing to install ie these :-
Windows XP Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902) 
Windows XP Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902) 
Windows XP Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436) 
Windows XP Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436) 
Windows XP Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667) 
Windows XP Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667) 
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0: x86 (KB928416)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework, Version 2.0 (KB922770)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework, Version 2.0 (KB928365)

if you need more info pls let me know. Im not a pro at building infact this is my second machine but ive spent alot of time and im just gettin frustrated so time to ask the pro's i think


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

2 thing come to mind first

1. the quality of the power supply you have chosen ( please let us know the make/model )
2. possibly an issue with your ram.

the first can be solved with information you supply us

the second will require you to run memtest on your computer over night or longer if possible 
http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## Hayze (Oct 10, 2007)

The power supply is a standard one make is Mercury AP-2400 as i had to swicth it from my old one for the 12v adaptor.

I'll do that test once i know my power supply is ok  thx for the quick reply so u think its prob a hardware issue ?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok, I couldn't find any information on your power supply which is not a real good sign.

Personally i would have opted for something around the 500W mark and from a quality manufacturer, Sesonic, silverstone, antec, to name a few.

trouble with cheap generic type of power supplies is that very rarely deliver what they state, there is a very good chance your power supply may be only putting out around the 300W mark on a good day.
I can not say for sure if your power supply is the main cause of your trouble but i think it may be contributing. You may be under powered.

Run memtest as see how you go


----------



## Hayze (Oct 10, 2007)

ok i'll give it a go thx


----------



## Hayze (Oct 10, 2007)

hello again ok ran that memory test and came back all clear no errors  u think its teh power or could it be something else ???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

mercury are straight out cheap generic rubbish and have an efficency rating of only 65%
http://www.mercury-pc.com/p-powersupply.php


----------



## Hayze (Oct 10, 2007)

lol ok i'll get a better one then  any suggestions or just anything over 500w with a decent brand ? and u def think thats why im having probs ?? if so tyvm for ur help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.dealclick.co.uk/product/...lar,-ATX-2-2,-12-Device-con-,-SATA,-APFC,.php
http://www.dealclick.co.uk/product/11561943/Corsair-HX620-620-Watt-PSU.php


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.dealclick.co.uk/product/...t-running-120mm-fan-ATX-12V-2-01--EPS-12V.php

http://www.dealclick.co.uk/product/...-Direct-Manufacturer's-PowerSwap-warranty.php

http://www.dealclick.co.uk/product/...ies-600W-EPS12V-V2-91--ATX-V2-2-TG600-U33.php


----------

